# [W] SM, Tomb Kings [H] Various



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

I need
weapons from plastic Wolf Guard terminators,
terminator legs (5)
and 1 metal Venomthrope
2 Tomb Kings Horsemen 
2 WH FB Trolls 
1 WH FB Carrion 
old style razorback , predator, land speeder,



I have for trade new
ForgeWorld dread Plasma cannon,
ForgeWorld dread Assault cannon

New GW
MK2 Veterans
Necron Deciver
Masters of the Chapter

And many other things - just ask.


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

I've got wolf guard terminator weapons, a venomthrope and some horsemen. What do you have?


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

I have
All listed models are New and/or unopened
*Babylon 5*

Babylon 5 models OOP items for trade. All new.

Earth Omega Destroyer - bag
Minbari Federation Sharlin - bag
Centauri Republic Octurion battleship - 1 bag

Babylon 5: Armageddon - book

also I have for trade new untouched
Forge World :
BLOODTHIRSTER GREATER DAEMON OF KHORNE (PRODUCT CODE : MA-WFB-M-006) (original not recast)


GW

40K new in blisters/boxes

MINES BOMBS AND BOOBY-TRAPS, шт, 66-42

LOTR
12-05 BALROG


Avatars of War
Elf Hero, , AoW03
Goblin Hero, , AoW04
Dark Elf Hero, , AoW06
Barbarian Hero, , AoW07
Goblin King, , AoW10
Dwarf Thunderlord, , AoW09

Corvus Belli Infinity

INFINITY - Rulebook 2ndED, шт, 289903

Ariadna
Uxía McNeill (Boarding Shotgun), шт, 280107-0018


Mercenaries
Yuan Yuan (Rifle, ChainRifle), шт, 280703-0131

Combined Army
Zerat Special Missions Reg. (Hacker), шт, 280632-0232
Med-Tech Óbsidon Medchanoid (Doctor, Engineer), шт, 280623-0173
Slave Drones, шт, 280625-0180
Morat Infantry (HMG), шт, 280604-0071
Suryats (Multi Rifle), шт, 280622-0170
The Charontids (HMG) , шт, 280627-0197
Rasyat (Spitfire), шт, 280628-0204

ALEPH
Dasyus (Combi Rifle), шт, 280808-0248


Haqqislam
Tuareg (Sniper), шт, 280413-0074
Ghulam (Panzerfaust), шт, 280427-0155


Freebooter Miniatures
Aspera, шт, FUT 004
Goblin Shaman, шт, GOB 001
Pumpkin Nagg, шт, GOB 003
Imperiale Arquebusiere # 3, шт, IMP 006
Drummer Boy, шт, IMP 008
Blackbeard, шт, PIR 002
Steampunk Lady, шт, STE 001
Steampunk Lady, шт, STE 003
Skulls, шт, ZUB 001
Imperial Pistols (set of 8 + 4), шт, ZUB 008
Imperiale Arquebuses, шт, ZUB 009
Pirate Pistols (set of 8 + 4), шт, ZUB 010
Pirate Special Weapons, шт, ZUB 011

Enigma Models
Massive Darkness
Jesilious, шт, E-30/0002
Lathiem, шт, E-30/0004
Gutrott, шт, E-30/0011
Molebone, шт, E-30/0012
Tellcharion, шт, E-30/0026
Lorathâm, шт, E-30/0029
Yürgen, шт, E-30/0032
Tharttus, шт, E-30/0035


I'm willing to trade for many 40K models or Warmachine models - just PM me if you interested

Here is some items I interested

Here is list of what I need from Warmachine/Hordes 

wh40K I will trade for any (I don't need ALL these - we can agree on some from this list) of these new blister/boxes below:

WHFB 8E Rulebook (from stater or not)
Space Wolves Wolf Guard Terminators (plastic box)
5 SW terminator legs
Tyranid Trygon / Mawloc box (up to 2)
Tyranid Venomthrope (up to 2)
New Orc Nobs plastic box

Warmachine/Hordes

Sea Dog Crew (Leader and 5 Grunts)
Sea Dog Crew Riflemen up to 2
Ghordson Basher
Horgenhold Forge Guard box+ 2 blisters
Thor Steinhammer


----------

